# gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo#h, ich suche eine kleine Unterwasserkamera die man vielleicht an den köder machen kann ich weis es nicht ob es das gibt aber villeicht könnt ihr mir helfen #c

Es war eine lustige Idee wen es das gebe:q#6


----------



## Fanne (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

http://www.amazon.de/S-W-Unterwasserkamera-f%C3%BCr-RV-Marine-Waeco/dp/B00104YHKE/ref=sr_1_15/280-9594756-1672204?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1228221540&sr=8-15

obs was bringt und sich im preisleistung lohnt,
wage ich zu bezweifeln 


gruss


----------



## BallerNacken (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

so kleine Kameras wird es bestimmt geben...aber ich denke nicht, dass diese ohne Probleme in der Größe, über Wireless Übertragung Geschweige denn Nachtsicht verfügen.

Denn unter Wasser ist es meist nicht hell genug. Aber dazu sagt lieber einer von den vielen tacuhern hier im Board was

die wissen da vlt. mehr...aber für (sehr!!) flache (sehr!!) kleine gewässer, könnte sowas reichen...


----------



## BallerNacken (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



Fanne schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/S-W-Unterwasserkamera-f%C3%BCr-RV-Marine-Waeco/dp/B00104YHKE/ref=sr_1_15/280-9594756-1672204?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1228221540&sr=8-15
> 
> obs was bringt und sich im preisleistung lohnt,
> wage ich zu bezweifeln
> ...



die Maße sind wohl auch n bissl heftig um die an den Haken oder zumindest in die Nähe des Hakens zu binden...is schließlich 15 cm lang :q


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

gibt es da auch blligere ich bin erst 14 das kauft mir mein vater nicht


----------



## karl_sorglos (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Sorry, hat sich überschnitten...

Hallo!

Da ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin, ob ich hier einen direkten Link reinstellen darf, googel doch mal nch *RC-12 Wireless mini Video Kamera .*


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

die sind alle so teuer


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



karl_sorglos schrieb:


> Sorry, hat sich überschnitten...
> 
> Hallo!
> 
> Da ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin, ob ich hier einen direkten Link reinstellen darf, googel doch mal nch *RC-12 Wireless mini Video Kamera .*



Wird nicht funktionieren, Funk unter Wasser ist meist nicht übertragbar. 

Eine gescheite Unterwasserkamera (Video) kostet ca 100 € aber nur die Kamera, dan hast Du immer noch keine Kabel etc dabei


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> die Maße sind wohl auch n bissl heftig um die an den Haken oder zumindest in die Nähe des Hakens zu binden...is schließlich 15 cm lang :q


Die Dinger sind gerade einmal Handgroß - wovon 3/4 die Strömungsflosse und der Kiel ausmachen, die man ohne weiteres absägen könnte. Die eigentliche Kamera ist knappe 4cm im Durchmesser und 10cm in der Länge.
Das gleiche Teil gibt es aber inzwischen auch in Farbe für 89,- Euro: Unterwasserkamera bei Ebay
Dazu braucht man dann lediglich noch nen kleinen TFT-Monitor.


Ich nutze so ein Teil seit 4 Jahren beruflich (zu Erkundung von Wasserpflanzen) - funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

gib es das auch in angelläden wo z.B. schon die kamera in einem wobbler eingebaut ist??


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Nein das gibt es in D noch nicht und wird es aller voraussicht nach nicht geben, außer der Gesetzgeber läßt die Fischereigesetze überarbeiten.


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

könnte man sowas basteln wen ja wie?


----------



## Kleenus (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Du willst ne Kamera wie in einem Wobbler eingebaut ist ?!?!
Willst du dann nen stromkabel auf ne welsrolle aufziehen und dann 10 meter weit werfen oder was hast du vor


----------



## kaipiranja (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr eine Unterwassercam "selber gebaut". Allerdings war sie nicht allzu klein...kannst sie aber Stationär an einer Stelle positionieren um z.B. einen Futterplatz für Fische zu filmen oder einen positionierten Köder an einer Angel.

Die CAM an sich habe ich in eine Kaffeedose mit Klarsichtdeckel verbaut - übertragen wurde das ganze per USB an einen Minirechner der wiederum per WirelessLan mit meinem Hausnetz Verbindung hatte. 

Auf dem PC selber waren diverse Tools installiert die ein Livestream gesendet haben - so war es mir möglich von meinem Laptop live das CAM-Bild zu sehen, senden direkt in das Internet und somit weltweite Errweichbarkeit wäre damit auch möglich gewesen 

Alles in allem war es eine sehr interessante Sache die CAM hatte des Nachts unter anderem mehrmals Barschbesuch... 

Kosten:

USB-CAM ~12€
Kaffeedose ~4€
USB-Verlängerung ~6,50€
12v Halogenlampe ~2€
Kleinkram ~10€

Minirechner war vorhanden (alter HP e-PC)


KAI


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

mal eine Frage: wie tief war es denn, so 1-3 Meter geht mit Funk aber darüber hinaus wird es richtig schön schwierig.


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

ich möchte sowas kaufen habe aber nicht so viel geld


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Ich nehme an der Rechner war nicht unter Wasser, oder?


@ marvin-carp:
Ist doch bald Weihnachten!


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

ich krieg aber zu weinachten ein laptop


----------



## kaipiranja (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

...ja, WLAN unter Wasser ist schlecht bzw. geht aufgrund der Frequenz garnicht!

Der Rechner steht Überwasser und ist mit der CAM via USB verbunden so lassen sich ca. 15m ohne weiteres erreichen. Möchte man ein noch längeres USB-Kabel benutzen muss ein aktiver USB-Hub dazwischen.

Ich habe meine CAM immer an Steganlagen positioniert in ca. 2m tiefen Wasser...

Viel mehr ist mit dem Kaffedosengehäuse dann auch nicht drin weil es bei höheren Tiefen undicht werden würde!

P.s.: Der Laptop war nicht unter Wasser  - wie geschrieben - der kann stehen wo er möchte...

KAI


----------



## marvin-carp (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

ich brauche eine billige und kmplirte kamera aber ich glaube das gib es nicht


----------



## donlotis (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Das wird dann ungefähr so aussehen:

http://www.ontariofishingreels.com/northern-pike-videos.html

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



marvin-carp schrieb:


> ich möchte sowas kaufen habe aber nicht so viel geld



Kein Problem, solange es keine Wobbler Kamera sen soll schau mal bei www.Pearl.de die haben richtig schicke mini Kameras für kleines Geld. 

Brauchst im Prinzip nicht viel, wen ich das mit der Kaffeedose verstehe:

Kabel wenn es denn USB sein muß, max 10 Meter - die 15 meter halte ich für nicht haltbat ohne externe Stromversorgung.
Dose
Plexiglas
2 Komponenten Epoxid
Silikon
Laptop kriegst Du ja schon


----------



## kaipiranja (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

ja, 15m USB ist kritsch - es kommt dabei auf die Spannungsaufnahme der CAM an mit der die ich habe geht es  - ab da würde ich aber auch einen aktiven Hub dazu hängen.

Die Kaffeedose hat einen Schnellverschluss der denn Klarsichtbdeckel über eine dicke Dichtung verschließt so braucht man nicht mehr mit Epoxidharz hantieren.

...ich werde nachher mal ein Bild davon machen und es hier einstellen.

@Marvin
Der MiniPC wird ja eigentlich auch nicht benötigt - er diente mir nur zur Streamen ins Wlan da ich vom CAM-Standort ca. 700m entfernt wohne und ohne diese Streamingsache ist es eine recht günsitge Lösung: mit Cam ca. ~20€-25€

Die mitgeliferte Camsoftware bietet meist auch die Möglichkeit zum aufnehmen.


----------



## Fanne (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

frage mich allerdings nur :
ZU WAS BRAUCHT MAN SOWAS ??!!??!!

willst de fischei n A**** gucken oder soll das ding dir als art echolot  nutzen ?


 erklärs mir bitte.


gruss


----------



## kaipiranja (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



Fanne schrieb:


> frage mich allerdings nur :
> ZU WAS BRAUCHT MAN SOWAS ??!!??!!
> 
> willst de fischei n A**** gucken oder soll das ding dir als art echolot nutzen ?
> ...


 

...ich glaube das wird solchen Leuten wie dir auf ewig verschlossen bleiben |uhoh:

..aber mal ein Versuch:

Wir sind hier im Junganglerforum und der TE möchte gerne mit Unterwasserkameras experimentieren er ist halt wie andere in seinem Alter einfach begeistert von der Technik.

KAI


----------



## AlexS. (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Aber er quengelt so ...


----------



## marvin-carp (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

wen es bllige kameras fürs schnorcheln gibt würde ich das auch benutzen ich brauche die kamera fürs karpfenangeln 
ich stelle die kaera an die futterstelle angel dort und sehe ob sich ein fisch hinstellt


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

http://www.pearl.de/a-PE6206-5450.shtml?query=kamera

Die Würde ich dan nehmen.


----------



## raffaelo35 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Wer nicht quengelt kommt zu nix!!!

Weiter so marvon-carp. - mich intressiert es auch würde mir auch so ein ding basteln.

Und weiter gehts.

raffaelo


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

Was wollt Ihr denn noch, die Cam habe ich gepostet. Beleuchtung aus LEDs, Dose, Plexiglas Epoxid...

Oder sollen wir die auch noch für Euch zusammenbauen?


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

und was habt ihr denn davon wenn ihr diefische sehen könnt auf dem futerplatz??ist dovch die gante spannung beim angeln weg ob ein fisch vorbei kommt oder nicht!!!!
schaut euch bei youtube videos an da sind genug über dieses thema und erfreut euch daran und gebt für son quatsch nicht unnötig geld aus-und vorallem keins was ihr gar nicht habt!!!


----------



## kaipiranja (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

...wenn es euch nicht interessiert oder wenn ihr es als "quatsch" empfindet dann postet doch bitte auch nicht in diesen Thread und geht wo anderes Trollen!


Nochmal zur Dose:
http://images.tchibo.de/eCS/Store/de/images/kw45/kw45_15977_detail.jpg

..gibt es aber auch billiger!

KAI


----------



## raffaelo35 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und was habt ihr denn davon wenn ihr diefische sehen könnt auf dem futerplatz??ist dovch die gante spannung beim angeln weg ob ein fisch vorbei kommt oder nicht!!!!
> schaut euch bei youtube videos an da sind genug über dieses thema und erfreut euch daran und gebt für son quatsch nicht unnötig geld aus-und vorallem keins was ihr gar nicht habt!!!




Must ja nicht kucken wenn du nicht willst....außerdem geld habe ich eins das ich es dafür auch für "just for fun" ausgeben kann.|rolleyes

Außerdem wenn es dich nicht intressiert must deine meinung auch nicht kundtun.|sagnix

raffaelo


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...wenn es euch nicht interessiert oder wenn ihr es als "quatsch" empfindet dann postet doch bitte auch nicht in diesen Thread und geht wo anderes Trollen!
> 
> 
> Nochmal zur Dose:
> ...


 

Must ja nicht kucken wenn du nicht willst....außerdem geld habe ich eins das ich es dafür auch für "just for fun" ausgeben kann.|rolleyes

Außerdem wenn es dich nicht intressiert must deine meinung auch nicht kundtun.|sagnix

raffaelo 

bleibt mal beide locker.....

meinte dich ja auch nicht rafaello mit dem geld.....

aber wenn ich lese gehts nicht billiger habe nicht soviel geld und bla bla denn frage ich mich wozu soetwas sein muss da ne kamera unter wasser hinzubasteln???|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

naja aber gut ich brauche auch nochn catapillar bagger zum würmer suchen hat da nicht einer was billiges im angebot denn 200000euro habe ich nun wirklich nicht-also ich suche wirklich was ganz billiges....#d


----------



## Fanne (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

verstehe nicht warum  manche member ü30 hier den quatsch noch ür gut finden !

warum empfehlt ihr den jungen nicht ne  gute angel und rolle ? 


hat er 100 % mehr von als wenn er mit laptop , kamera und  angelkram zum see geht und  sich ärgert das er nichts sieht weil das wasser zutrübe ist ! 

realisierbar wird das ganze eh nicht wenn er   mehr wie 10 m  vom ufer fischt,

also was soll der quatsch ? warum macht ihr den jungen heiss was sein dad evtl nie bezahlen wird , denke mal er wird ihn keine kamera kaufen und schon garnicht mit den lap zum angeln gehen lassen


----------



## BallerNacken (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*

lass das doch seine Sorge sein...
hat der TE gefragt, wer alles Lust hat hier seinen Sinnlosen Senf dazuzugeben?? NEIN

also beantwortet (oder versucht es zumindest) seine Frage(n)...oder lasst es!

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen. Von einer Kamera an der Schnur oder ähmlichen, würde ich mal gänzlich absehen. Denke das macht nicht soviel Sinn. 
Wie einige ja schon gesagt haben, würde eine statische Kamera am Futterplatz mehr Sinn machen.

Und um ein Kabel wirst du nicht umher kommen, da Wasser die Wellen des Wlan sehr stark absorbiert...kannst ja ma versuchen, dass mit nem Generatot auser Mirko zu verstärken...senden die nich auch auf 2,4 GHz 

aber ne lass das lieber. Also es wird wohl auf eine statische, an Kabel gebundene schwarz weiß Kamera hinauslaufen. Außerdem in ein günstiges Material verpackt. Wo mir diese "kaffeedosenkontruktion" schon raltiv simpel un effektiv vorkommt.

viele andere günstige Varianten wird es da nicht geben...|kopfkrat


----------



## Paulraupe (15. März 2012)

*AW: gibt es kleine Unterwasserkameras*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind gerade einmal Handgroß - wovon 3/4 die Strömungsflosse und der Kiel ausmachen, die man ohne weiteres absägen könnte. Die eigentliche Kamera ist knappe 4cm im Durchmesser und 10cm in der Länge.
> Das gleiche Teil gibt es aber inzwischen auch in Farbe für 89,- Euro: Unterwasserkamera bei Ebay
> Dazu braucht man dann lediglich noch nen kleinen TFT-Monitor.
> 
> ...


Hallo FoolishFarmer,
aufgrund der langen Zeitspanne kann ich mit Deinem Link leider nicht zur Kamera gelangen. Kannst Du mir bitte die Kamera nennen, die bei Dir so gut funktioniert?
Danke schon mal im Voraus
Paulraupe


----------

